# WANTED: Tortoise and Box Turtle in Houston Tx



## turtleguy (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, im looking for tortoises and box turtles in houston, tx. I perfer adults but will take juveniles/babies. I have a pen im designing for the ones i have now. I will take any for free or a small/medium re-homing fee! I also take baby Red Eared Sliders for free also. Only in Houston, Tx Please! 

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi turtleguy:

Please take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------

